# Fische und Lärm?



## Dihydrogenmonoxid (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich lese mich ja nun schon seit einiger Zeit auf eurer super!  Seite schlau, habe aber noch ein paar Einsteiger-Fragen, da ich, wie wahrscheinlich viele Anfänger, ziemlich verunsichert bin. Denn im Internet und auch sonst gibt es viele widersprüchliche Aussagen und Meinungen, aber das ist halt bei einem eher komplexen Thema wie diesem der Fall.

Also nun zu meiner Frage (Meinen Teich werde ich dann, falls gewünscht, in 1-2 Wochen noch vorstellen. Jetzt geht es eigentlich nicht sehr gut, da ich zurzeit ziemlich viel um die Ohren habe.) [Infos könnt ihr meinem Profil entnehmen] :

- Ich frage mich schon lange, ob permanente Geräusche von Bachläufen, Springbrunnen oder Sauerstoff-Pumpen Fische auf Dauer beeinträchtigen oder gar schädigen? (Habe zu dieser Thematik hier auf dieser Seite und sonst im Web nicht viel gefunden.)

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe und


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*

Hallo Manu,

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, meine
Fische lieben Ihren Zulauf und da
plätschern locker 10.000 Liter pro
Stunde auf die Oberfläche. Oft
legen sie sich fast halb aus dem
Wasser und nehmen eine Dusche.

Der Vorteil ist sogar, das andere 
kurzzeitig auftretende Geräusche
wie Autos, quitschende Kinder,
meine bellenden Hunde und was
sonst noch so am Zaun zum
Vorgarten passiert viel weniger
für Aufregung sorgt.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Dihydrogenmonoxid (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*

Hallo Andy

Ist es also auch egal, wenn Nachts immer alles läuft? Brauchen denn Fische hörtechnisch nie ihre Ruhe?


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*

Hallo Manu,

ein Wasserfall im Gebirgsbach,
Geplätscher an Fischbrücken etc.pp
laufen ja auch immer.
Meine Fische störts nicht, die suchen
sich Ihre Plätzchen.
6 meiner __ Wimpelkarpfen liegen grade
in einem offenen Teichmuschelgehäuse
und ruhen friedlich trotz Geplätscher
und Licht (brennt zur Zeit durch wegen
dem Marder).

Da fällt mir gerade ein, wenn ich meine 
Unterwasserkamera in den Teich stelle
mit Mikrofon hört man vom Geplätscher 
so gut wie nix.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Inken (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*

Hi Manu!

Ich kann hierzu leider grad gar nichts sagen, außer

:willkommen im Forum 
und dass ich mir jedes Mal die gleiche Frage gestellt habe, wenn ich einen Fisch in der IH gehabt habe. Links dröhnt der Filter, rechts gurgelt der Sprudelstein. Und dabei soll man gesund werden?  Aber das sind andere Voraussetzungen.

Mal schauen, was hier noch so kommt!


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*

Meine Fische mögen übrigens auch wenn
ich ein Liedchen trällere, da kommen alle
sofort angeschwommen....könnte aber auch
an der anschließenden Fütterung liegen  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Dihydrogenmonoxid (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*

@ Inken
Danke für die Begrüssung!

@Andy
Ok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## Aristocat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*

Nabend!
Also ich denke mal schon, dass Fische Geräusche wahrnehmen. Zumindest die Wellen der Töne, Wenn meine dicke Fine am Teich vorbeiprescht, weil sie wieder mal Passanten "fressen" muss, oder einen "bösen Ball" erlegen will :crazyfinden die Fischi´s es nicht eben ulkig. 
Ich hatte auch eine zeitlang einen Springbrunnen im Teich. Ich fands schön, die Fische nicht! Seit ich das Teil rausgenommen habe sind die Fischi´s viel entspannter und sind auch kurz darauf zum futtern an der Stelle geblieben, wo ich stand, jetzt fressen fast alle aus der Hand.


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*

Hmmm...meine fressen trotz Wassereinlauf
aus der Hand und meine beiden Terrier
werden beim Aftergassibad freudig begrüßt
und angeknabbert. Attacken am Zaun gegen
Postbote und Zeugen Jehovas werden interessiert
mitverfolgt...vermutlich gibts auch hierfür keine Regel,
hängt alles von vielen Faktoren ab.

Gibt ja auch Kois die Seidenraupen hassen, andere
lieben Sie 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Aristocat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*

Na ja, meine Koi´s sind ja noch Baby´s und meine Fine ist ein Bernhardiner/Kangalmix und wiegt 40 Kilo. Wenn die am Teich vorbeiprescht:help Ich bin immer ganz froh, dass ich nicht drin liege, hinterher!


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*

Die gewöhnen sich dran im Laufe der Zeit


----------



## Aristocat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*

Oder diese M***viecher stehen auf die Nummer "Fischi´s in Angst", damit sich mich noch mehr tyrannisieren können3 Immer ich!


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*



Aristocat schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Also ich denke mal schon, dass Fische Geräusche wahrnehmen. Zumindest die Wellen der Töne, Wenn meine dicke Fine am Teich vorbeiprescht, weil sie wieder mal Passanten "fressen" muss, oder einen "bösen Ball" erlegen will :crazyfinden die Fischi´s es nicht eben ulkig.
> Ich hatte auch eine zeitlang einen Springbrunnen im Teich. Ich fands schön, die Fische nicht! Seit ich das Teil rausgenommen habe sind die Fischi´s viel entspannter und sind auch kurz darauf zum futtern an der Stelle geblieben, wo ich stand, jetzt fressen fast alle aus der Hand.



Hallo Andrea,

ich glaube nicht, dass Deine Fische auf das Geräusch eines trampelnden Hundes reagieren - die reagieren auf das Schattenspiel, das vorbeihuscht - wer sagt denn, dass es ein Hund ist, der vorbeiläuft. Es könnte auch in __ Reiher im Anflug sein. Wenn ich normal an meinem Teich vorbeigehe, passiert nichts. Bewege ich mich dabei schnell, ducken sie alle unter. Schnell bedeutet Angriff. 

Auch ein heftig prasselnder Starkregen bewegt meine Rasselbande keineswegs zum Abtauchen.
Es kann aber durchaus sein, dass das Wasserspiel Bewegungen vorgegaugelt hat, die die Fische verunsicherten.

Wobei ich allerdings auch glaube, dass Fische Töne warnehmen können, nur sind die Frequenzen wohl etwas anders als bei uns. Das erklärt zum Beispiel warum manche Fische sich durch Geräusche verständigen, die wir gar nicht hören. Ich hab mal gelesen, Heringe kommunizieren durch "pupsen". Vielleicht find ich das ja noch mal.

Edit: Hier ist der Link zu den Heringen: http://www.wissenschaft.de/wissenschaft/news/231738.html


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*

Das kann ich auch, bin aber kein Hering


----------



## nielsbartels (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
hat denn Niemand hier einen Angelschein?
Wie sollen Fische ohne Ohren etwas hören? Das was wir als plätschern "hören", nehmen Fische über das Seitenlinienorgan als Druckreize wahr. Dieses Organ ist so sensibel, daß Fische auch Tritte am Rand des Gewässers war nehmen.
Meine Fische erkennen schon das öffnen meiner Terassentür und stehen sofort zum Füttern parat... ;-)
LG Niels


----------



## Scheiteldelle (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*

Hallo Niels, 
was schreibst Du denn da für einen Mist:crazy












kleiner Scherz !!!
Bin Angler und wollte gerade das selbe schreiben, bestätige hiermit Deine Aussage.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Aristocat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*

Hallo Christine!
Eigentlich war mein Post mehr als "Schmunzelpost" zu verstehen und (Springbrunnen) habe ich so beobachtet, weil das Ding über Zeitschaltuhr lief. Wenn "Pause" war, waren auch die "Bestien" da. Aber ich danke Dir ganz lieb für den Link!!!!!!

Hallo Niels!
Danke für die Info! Das habe ich tatsächlich nicht gewußt! Allerdings habe ich auch keinen Angelschein. ich esse nicht so gerne Fisch! Und Tiere mördern kann ich auch nicht - ausser Mücken.


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*



Aristocat schrieb:


> Eigentlich war mein Post mehr als "Schmunzelpost" zu verstehen.



Das üben wir dann noch mal


----------



## Dihydrogenmonoxid (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*

Ich habe noch etwas Interessantes gefunden, vielleicht interessierts euch:

http://www.wissenschaft.de/wissenschaft/news/233938.html


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fische und Lärm?*

hmmm...Orientierungs und Partnerwahlprobleme?

Da können meine Goldis nur lachen


----------

